# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  tabletki yaz

## Nie zarejestrowany

zapomnialam wczoraj jednej talbetki (ostatniej rozowej) zawsze biore wieczorem i dzis chcialam wziasc nastepna i zauwazylam ze zostala wczorajsza wiec syzbko wzielam ją (tez wieczorem) co mam dlaej robic. są to tabletki yaz. na opakowaniu są porady ale czy nie mogę normlanie brac bialych jutro , bo chce miec okres w tym miesiacu a nie dopiero przy nastpenym opakowaniu. czy ochrona wtedy bedzie duzo mniejsza czy nic sie nei stanie?

----------


## Krzysztof

Możesz rozpocząć przyjmowanie białych tabletek i normalnie krwawić. W przyszłości w przypadku pominięcia tabletki należy przyjąć ją jak najszybciej, można zażyć nawet 2 jednego dnia (a jeśli sytuacja będzie miała miejsce podczas stosowania pierwszego rzędu tabletek, stosować przez tydzień dodatkowe zabezpieczenie). Jeśli sytuacja dotyczy ostatniej tabletki różowej, w przypadku jej pominięcia można od razu przejść do stosowania tabletek białych. Wszelkie nieregularności w przyjmowaniu tabletek zwiększają szansę na ciążę, jednak sytuacja, w której dochodzi do zapłodnienia w przypadku pominięcia jednej dawki jest rzadkością.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gość

Witam, przez roztargnienie wzięłam dziś 2 tabletki YAZ (z pierwszego tygodnia ), wydawało mi się, że zapomniałam i odruchowo wzięłam jak się okazało następną. W ulotce jest napisane tylko, że przyjęcie 2 na raz nie szkodzi specalnie, nie ma natomiast informacji, czy następne tabletki mam przyjmować normalnie, czy pominąć jutrzejszą (wziętą już) tabletkę ? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Proponuję przyjąć również jutro tabletkę i nie robić przerwy w ich stosowaniu. Okres przyjmowania tabletek skróci się w tym cyklu o 1 dzień. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również pominęłam ostatnią różową tabletkę i następnego dnia wzięłam biała. przy 2 białej tabletce uprawiałam seks bez zabezpieczeń, astępnego dnia miałam okres zgodnie z planem, czy jest możliwe żebym była w ciąży, dodam że właśnie kończę3 opakowanie, dziękuje  za odp  :Smile:

----------


## Żaneta

Witam,mam takie pytanie. Biore (po raz pierwszy w życiu) tabletki antykoncepcyjne YAZ, czy jesli dostanę krwawienia po drugiej białej tabletce placebo, to kolejne dwie które mi zostały także muszę wziąść by rozpocząć nowy blister?
Jeśli pełna ochrona rozpoczyna się w momęcie wzięcia pierwszej różowej tabletki w dniu miesiączki to jak to jest z drugim opakowaniem? Przecież, w moim przypadku branie tabletek z kolejnego opakowania rozpocznę w 2 dniu cyklu.
Proszę o odpowiedz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kolejne dwie też musisz wziąć :Smile:  
 zasada, że należy przyjąć pierwszą tabletkę w pierwszym dniu okresu dotyczy tylko pierwszego opakowania (W końcu od czegoś trzeba zacząć, a jak inaczej jeśli nie w pierwszym dniu cyklu?) Później bierzesz po prostu po kolei wszystkie tabletki i zaczynasz kolejne opakowanie bez żadnych przerw. Twój organizm funkcjonuje wtedy tylko na sztucznych hormonach, dlatego nie ma znaczenia, że kolejne opakowanie rozpoczynasz już w trakcie krwawienia, a nie wraz z jego rozpoczęciem. Pełna ochrona jest zachowana o ile tylko nie pomyliłaś się w przyjmowaniu tabletek i żadnej nie pominęłaś.

----------


## Żaneta

Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedź. Tak też myślałam,jednak wolałam się upewnić. AAaa i jeszcze mam nadzieję,że faktycznie swoje działanie rozpoczynają już od pierwszej wziętej tabletki  :Smile: 

Czy gdyby pojawiło się krwawienie śród miesiączkowe to po nim, mogę współżyć bez obaw o ciąże?

----------


## gość

Witam,
mam pytanie... biore tabletki yaz juz 3 miesiac. Przez pierwsze dwa opakowania mialam lekkie plamienie w środku cyklu jednak ustąpiły. Teraz jestem na 19 tab. trzeciego opakowania i dostalam plamienia ktore juz dzis,jest raczej krwawieniem. Czy to normalne? Czy moge BYĆ W  ciąży? Jak postępować dalej? brac rozowe tabletki do konca a natepnie placebo? 
proszę o odpowiedz

----------


## marcela0400

Witam, mam problem zapomnialam wczoraj wziac jasnorozowa tabletke z drugiego tygodnia ze zdenerowowania szybko wzielam tabletke z dzisiaj pomijajac ta wczorajsza, mimo iz biore je o godz 13 ( a jest 9.00) Czy Tabletke z wczoraj mam przyjac normalnie o godz 13? czy juz ja pominac? Czy ochrona bedzie taka sama, czy musze przez jakis czas uzywac dodatkowych zabezpieczen?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pewien problem. Dzis mam do wzięcia ostatnią tabletkę placebo z 2 opakowania i problem jest taki, że że nie mam 3 opakowania, a jutro o 22 musiałabym wziąć tabletkę, no właśnie i mam pytanie, czy coś się może stać, jeśli na przykład wezmę tą różowwą tabletke 2 dni później , bo zamawiałam tabletki przez internet i  dopiero dzis zostały wysłane i boję się, że do jutra nie zdążą przyjść. Wiem , że zamawianie przez internet tego typu rzeczy  jest niebezpieczne, ale niestety nie miałam innej możliwości, bo mój ginekolog po prostu nie ma już terminów. Proszę o odpowiedz co do tego 2 dniowego opóźnienia przyjęcia różowej tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,biore tabletki Yazz pe 3 lata teraz dostalam jakis plamien brunatnych,czy to normalne przy braniu tabletek?Martwie sie tym,bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zapomnialam wziac wczoraj tabletki bialej :/ co mam teraz zrobic? zgubilam gdzies ulotke :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Proszę o pomoc. Biorę tabletki Yaz od dłuższego czasu, okazało się, że kończy mi się ostatnie opakowanie i nie ma mojego lekarza, ponieważ jest na majówce. Czy mogę przez 2 dni nie brać białych tabletek i zaraz po tym, jak otrzymam nową receptę, rozpocząć nowy blister?

----------


## CBDNA_pl

W takich wypadkach lepiej od razu udać się do lekarza i zapytać jak to wygląda. Wg mnie powinnaś zrobić sobie cały tydzień przerwy i dopiero potem zgodnie z cyklem zacząć brać drugie opakowanie.

----------


## inshallla

Witam! Od paru lat przyjmuję tabletki yasminelle ale od pewnego czasu mam migrenowe  bóle głowy  a ostatnio skoki ciśnienia w okresie około miesiączkowym. Mój ginekolog zalecił zmianę tabletek na yaz. Zanim zacznę je brać poczytałam  trochę w internecie i niestety nie znalazłam tam dobrych opinii. Dużo kobiet pisze o huśtawce nastroju, plamieniach, bólach głowy, bólach żył oraz braku miesiączki. Chciałabym zapytać specjalistę o opinię na temat takiej zmiany tabletek!? Zaznaczę, że przy braniu yasminelle od samego początku nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Zażywam tabletki Yaz od niedawna, pod koniec opakowania to jest 4 rząd zapomniałam jednej tabletki przyjęłam dwie jednocześnie tak jak było w ulotce dokończyłam przyjmowanie jasnoróżowych i przeszłam od razu do 2 blistra pomijając białe tabletki. Krwawienie wtedy nie wystąpiło, ale na ulotce pisało, że to normalne. Nie było też krwawienia śródcyklicznego czy plamienia. Teraz kończę przyjmowanie białych tabletek z tego drugiego blistra, a krwawienie nadal nie wystąpiło. Czy to jest normalne? Czy powinnam przerwać zażywanie tabletek? Bardzo się tym martwię, gdyż byłam u ginekologa po nową receptę i nie wspomniałam o tej sytuacji myśląc, że krwawienie  wystąpi. Mam mnóstwo kłopotów i jeszcze kolejny naprawdę bardzo proszę o POMOC. No przecież nie mogę być w ciąży prawda?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem zapomniałam 2 tabletek z pierszwego tygodnia co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dodatkowo zabezpieczać się prezerwatywą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powinnam zażyć pominięte tabletki i być ostrożna przez tydzień? Ale ja w tygodniu poprzedzającym branie tabletek współżyłam czy zagrożenie ciążą jest duże? tabletki biorę 3 lata. Proszę o pomoc i wyjaśnienie

----------


## dorothy86

Witam,
zapomniałam o przyjęciu dwóch tabletek Yaz (15 i 16)gdy powinnam wziąć 17 dzisiaj dostałam okres. Nie wiedziałam co zrobić, bo chyba wziąć 3 tabletki naraz to za dużo, więc przestałam je brać. Czy od następnego okresu mogę zacząć nowe opakowanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiatam Was serdecznie! Piszę do Was z prośbą o poradę. Od 19tego roku życia biorę tabsy (różne) mam w tej chwili 25. Ostatnio od dłuższego czasu yaz. Wszytko generalnie zawsze było w porządku. Przed każdym krwawieniem z odstawienia czułam książkowe objawy sugerujące okres. Zawsze dostawałam go tez prawie z zegarkiem z ręku. Biorę wszystko regularnie, zawsze o tej samej godzinie. Nie brałam ostatnio żadnych dodatkowych leków, nie byłam chora itd. Poza tym mój partner czuje się bezpieczniej nie kończąc we mnie. Natomiast w tamtą niedzielę powinnam dostać okres i nic. na jutro będzie już tydz. W połowie tamtego tygodnia zaczęłam panikować bo nie chce mieć teraz jeszcze dziecka. Zadzwoniłam do swojej gin i kazała mi jeszcze czekać i jak dalej nic to zrobić we wtorek badanie betahcg. Czytając Wasze forum trochę się uspokoiłam ale nigdy wcześniej nic takiego się nie zdarzało. Rozsądek podpowiada mi że nie powinnam być w ciąży ale skąd brak okresu? Boli mnie brzuch i czuję sie jak zawsze przed okresem ale nic. Czy któreś z Was coś takiego się zdarzyło?
Będę wdzięczna za jakieś info.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałam dowiedzieć się czy cos się stanie jeżeli zażyje tabletki placebo gdy zapomniałam wziąć dwóch tabletek z 3 rzędu, 11 i 12 tabletkę wzięłam jednocześnie 3godziny później w dniu 12 tabletki. W ulotce yaz pisze ze powinnam wyrzucić tabletki placebo, a ja chciałabym jednak je wziąć i regularnie dostać miesiączke. Jak mam postąpić?
Proszę o szybką odpowiedź ponieważ jutro muszę zacząć trzecie opakowanie, albo normalnie zażyć tabletki placebo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przepraszam, nie 11 i 12 tabletka tylko 15 i 16.

----------

